# Vermont in February



## dam (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a photo from the 2nd day of a three day 30+ inch storm in Vermont February 2010.

Enjoy!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow i miss those days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking at picture just makes me wish it was already November and time to do it all again!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I forget what they call all that white stuff??


----------



## dam (Oct 28, 2008)

It's been awhile, but I think it's called MONEY $$$


----------



## dam (Oct 28, 2008)

I took that photo 2 minutes before I got stuck and had to put chains on


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

dam;1032736 said:


> I took that photo 2 minutes before I got stuck and had to put chains on


Well that's what you get for bragging I'm just jealous


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

It was 83 degrees here today, man I love it.


----------

